# Best of 2006 - Best Inshore Fish



## Guest

Nice Feesh


----------



## Guest

Garrys was 37in and mine was 36 boath were around 13lbs. Dub. hook-up out of A large school in the NorthRiver....


----------



## Guest

More nice feesh


----------



## jmarkklock

St. Johns River in Jacksonville (Oct 2006)


----------



## Guest

This fish was caught by my step-son just about two months after I bought my Gheenoe. It's not his biggest fish to date,  but it was just "one of those days" when everything was perfect! We were on a flat and the reds where everywhere!  I was poling from the bow and he was standing on the platform.  and even though it was August, the water was pretty low and clear.  It seemed that no matter which way we looked, there were reds.  Those kind of days don't happen often, so when they do, I really appreciate them!

It was fun watching Derek hook, fight and release (I think) the fish.  My step-son is just starting to take interest in sight-fishing and days like we had reinforce to fun of fishing the flats.  He has a VERY keen eye for seeing swimming reds so he's a real asset on the platform.  Unfortunately, he really stinks at poling!! ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl

Posted for Blake. Nice fish bud!


----------



## phishphood

Not a giant, but I liked him. Blackened of course.


----------



## JoeWelbourn

A 36 inch Snook in 10 inches of dirty water in the back country of Picnic Island


----------



## Weedy

Joe,
Is the Picnic Island that you are talking about down in Lee County between Pinr Island and Sanibel?


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

This is the first redfish I ever caught!! (Thanks to Garry of course  :-*)  I cannot disclose the location at this time, but it was in Mosquito lagoon..  Since then I've caught a few more, and plan to keep catching them!!   ;D


----------



## Guest

*Thats A nice boat yall got in that pic! Daddy Like!*


----------



## JoeWelbourn

No, the Picnic Island I visit is in South Tampa. Westhsore Blvd to the end past the fuel terminals and West of MacDill Air Force Base. Awesome fishing for skinny boats. Big boat guide just can't get in like they do at Weedon Island (which increase the pressure on the fish). If you are very skinny, you can launch at the CANOE ramp and you are 3 minutes from the productive flats. If you are big, use the public ramp (all concrete: no bumpers) and head south around the point ( and sand bar) East to the productive area. I made this public since most of the people I compete with to catch reds and Snook are Kayaks. It gets skinny and FAST.


----------



## Weedy

Joe,
Have you ever fished over at McDill in the little creeks west of their beach and marina? We used to have to patrol up in there when we used their gun ranges and it seemed like there should be some fish up in there!


----------



## just_bill

A 27" with 16 spots. My best fly caught in 2006.


----------



## Apollobeachsam

44" 8lb test .. gulp worm.
Fishing in the gheenoe inside Sebastian flats..
I was fishing a redfish school when this guy picked it up.

I manage to get the whole thing on video too 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oT7-ojGP6RQ


----------



## orlgheenoer

Sebastian?

That was on the east coast?


----------



## JoeWelbourn

Response to Weedy:

....who me? : ah---ah---ah.....you mean the nice mangrove lined creeks about 10 to 30 inches deep with nice overhangs and oyster bars everywhere and lots of moving current on an out-folowing tide? NOPE----not me!  .....never been there.

Actually yes, that is what we call Picnic Island back country. Great fishing!! Snook, Reds, Trout, Jack Carvelle, and 2 foot baby hammer head (not a bonnet) on a shrimp. I caught a Jack flipping shrimp under the mangrove in about 14 inches of water. My biggest Snook came from there: 33-34 inches.

Joe


----------



## bryson

Boatright said:


> .


Are you trying to get your post count up? What's the point of posting a period on a dozen threads? This one is almost 15 years old.


----------



## Boatright

I put period on some threads that I was interested in and wanted to follow. But still didn't have enough post reply to the classifieds. So I picked some old stuff to post to. Didn't think anyone would care.


----------

